# Co-worker "came out" as a prepper to me the other day.



## Tacitus (Dec 30, 2012)

We only had a brief conversation about it. He volunteered that he was "kind of a prepper" and that he had "a lot of guns and food." I was somewhat surprised, but also very intrigued. I said something about that being prudent. I decided to see if he knew of any local resources, so mentioned I was looking for a water filter. He said he had some camping filters, and that was it. He mentioned EMP as a risk, which is a major event to prepare for, but he also somewhat downplayed his prepping (which was also prudent...but at the same time made me wonder if he was serious or not).

On the one hand, I was interested in making a real life prepper connection.

On the other hand, it occurred to me that when he said he had "a lot of guns and food" he might really mean "a lot of guns and only a little food," in which case, I might just make myself a target if I opened up to him about my own preps. I thought I would take it slowly in case he is one of those "90% gun and 10% food" preppers.

I think I will take it slow with him, assuming we ever have another conversation about it.

[Edit: I suppose he could be reading this today, and he might guess who I am. It worries me that I might have opened myself up to a security risk. Then again, he is a thoughtful, nice guy, and if he is posting here, then I like our chances of being able to take each other seriously.]


----------



## ThePrepDerp (Apr 19, 2014)

Interesting story, I have 2 friends who are survivalists. One is an ex marine And one is a childhood friend who's very close


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

Tacticus it is you? Hey man did not know you on here.

Kidding, I could not resist.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

ThePrepDerp said:


> Interesting story, I have 2 friends who are survivalists. One is an ex marine And one is a childhood friend who's very close


 Derp, there are no ex Marines. Once a Marine always a Marine. Marine vets refer to themselves as "former Marines", and you will never hear a Marine vet say ex Marine.


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

I'd stay away from the guy as far as I could .... "kind of a prepper" is a "sort of a dumbazz" .... he's got loose lips to go along with being dumb .... he's exactly the type of prepper none of us want to be identified with - heavy on the guns and not knowing anything else ....

the last place you want trouble is at work .... and being IDed as a prepper can be trouble these days .... they'll be kicking down doors any day now in a few of the states and finding reasons to kick in more .... preppers are right up there on the list with anti-gooberment militia types ..... more reasons now more than ever for utmost OPSEC


----------



## Jewel (Sep 6, 2014)

I would say he's probably just like us and looking for others he can trust but "a lot of guns and food" is worrisome. 

As for giving yourself away as a prepper though, we've all done that by joining these types of groups. The gov can be goofy but it's not completely stupid. All these groups are on a list and monitored. Groups like this where people generally get a long and are tolerant and respectful are at the top of the list because they're people who could actually work together when needed. The ones who tear themselves apart are watched but more dangerous to themselves.

They're also well populated with moles and one way to identify a mole is to look for the loudest mouths, the ones who bash everything, call names etc. The ones who seem most "rebellious against The Man" and obviously overacting. 

Nothing we can do to stop any of it though.

But that is also different than having someone in your neighborhood or workplace. Someone in person. That is a bit scarier.


----------



## PopPop (Sep 14, 2010)

IlliniWarrior said:


> I'd stay away from the guy as far as I could .... "kind of a prepper" is a "sort of a dumbazz" .... he's got loose lips to go along with being dumb .... he's exactly the type of prepper none of us want to be identified with - heavy on the guns and not knowing anything else ....
> 
> the last place you want trouble is at work .... and being IDed as a prepper can be trouble these days .... they'll be kicking down doors any day now in a few of the states and finding reasons to kick in more .... preppers are right up there on the list with anti-gooberment militia types ..... more reasons now more than ever for utmost OPSEC


You are probably right and being on here puts you on the list.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Trust but verify...


----------



## ThePrepDerp (Apr 19, 2014)

oldvet said:


> Derp, there are no ex Marines. Once a Marine always a Marine. Marine vets refer to themselves as "former Marines", and you will never hear a Marine vet say ex Marine.


Oops yeah I meant former marine


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

Tacitus said:


> We only had a brief conversation about it. He volunteered that he was "kind of a prepper" and that he had "a lot of guns and food." I was somewhat surprised, but also very intrigued.


Prepper or what ever name someone wants to give it is a question of philosophy. The concepts on which you live your life whether you came by them via nature or nurture or a combination of the two.

Having been born on a farm self-reliance was taught to me from the start. It's also my nature to prepare for threats as I perceive them without direction from others.

Whether the threat is winter storms, hurricanes, diseases, economics, or some weird bomb is irrelevant to the big picture. I keep early conversations limited to the philosophy this person lives by. It's not necessary to compare notes on guns, groceries or toilet paper. It's obvious your co-worker is concerned about some threat. I'd be interested in knowing what brought him to this point, history as it were.

It will soon become apparent if he's easily influenced by the news&#8230; Is he going to drop his toys as soon as a rosy picture appears or does he have a deep seated belief in self-reliance? What is his nature? This is where I'd start. The rest will take care of it's self.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

I know a good man who goes to church & helps with the youth, has 2 children & gardens, hunts & fish.
He has 70 something gun, his father gave him the whole collection.
So a lot of guns is a flag, but not a guarantee that he is a gun nut.
I think you should be careful, but do not write him off just yet.


----------



## Bigdog57 (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm one of those "A lot of guns..." guys too - but half my collection is rimfires. 
But I do have a good year's supply of food, fuel to cook and heat if the electricity is out (home is 'all electric'), and the other basic necessities.
Early on a co-worker seemed to f similar mindset, but turned out to be one of those who talked the talk, but didn't actually prep. He once gave me the old "If anything happens I'm coming to your place" statement. I let him know I was NOT expecting or wanting guests, and anyone trying would be shot. Ended that line of thought. He never mentioned it again.
I have since moved, and left that work place. I try to "stay gray" nowadays. Even my neighbors know nothing of my preps.


----------

